

Heroku Scheduler Add-on Now Available - mh77
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/11/12/heroku_scheduler_add_on_now_available/

======
mark_l_watson
That is really great technically, and generous: they prorate costs per second,
and dynos start up really quickly. So, if you start up a task a few times an
hour and the task runs quickly, then the cost is really low.

------
Gertig
Been waiting for Heroku to improve Cron, this is great.

